# Satellite radio



## legalskier (Dec 5, 2012)

So my wife _really likes_ her sister's car satellite radio, which she heard when they took a road trip.....Hint-hint. 

I'm thinking, why get it if you're only doing short trips- she'll be at her destination before the thing locates a satellite. The radio she heard is built in, while we'd have to run it through an input. Plus a monthly subscription, kaching- in an area with lots of good radio stations anyway.
As you can see, I've talked myself out of it. Then again, I am married. 

Does anyone have any input on getting started, possible deals, sound quality, etc etc? Thanks in advance
:-?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 5, 2012)

we have in both cars....love it, i havent listened to terrestrial radio in years.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 5, 2012)

I think they are pretty desperate for customers since every 2-3 weeks I get something in the mail from them about signing up again for next to nothing. They send me 3 of them each time, one for each of the cars I've owned in the past 5 years!


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 5, 2012)

We also have it in both cars, and it's like HDTV.  Once you get it, you can't imagine how you lived without it.  I got a new windshield over the summer, and the drive home without an antenna was almost unbearable.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Had it let it lapse for similar reasons to yours , when we travel longdistance its nice butour TRAVEL car is not a daily use car so we letit lapse . BTW kep holding out they ,ll discount heavily , i' m still getting monthlyDEALS from them  , mebbe they'll pay me some day


----------



## Puck it (Dec 5, 2012)

It was nice when it was free in my new truck. But not worth the extra money.  May be if it was cheaper.


----------



## dmc (Dec 5, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I think they are pretty desperate for customers since every 2-3 weeks I get something in the mail from them about signing up again for next to nothing. They send me 3 of them each time, one for each of the cars I've owned in the past 5 years!



I'm actually working with SiriusXM to assist them with their marketing database and how it's used...
Hopefully that will change soon...


----------



## dmc (Dec 5, 2012)

My car has it and I have a unit in the house too..
I can also listen on my smart phone..


----------



## kickstand (Dec 5, 2012)

dmc said:


> I'm actually working with SiriusXM to assist them with their marketing database and how it's used...
> Hopefully that will change soon...



Really?  I bet you're somehow communicating with someone in my company then...I was going to make a comment about going into their database and dropping 2 of the 3 records for o3jeff, but then I saw this...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 5, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> we have in both cars....love it, i havent listened to terrestrial radio in years.





St. Bear said:


> We also have it in both cars, and it's like HDTV. Once you get it, you can't imagine how you lived without it. I got a new windshield over the summer, and the drive home without an antenna was almost unbearable.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^
|||||||||||||||||||||||

What they said!

Doesn't matter whether its a 3 minute drive to get coffee or a 3 hour drive to Vermont to go skiing, it's on all the time in our cars

Love it so much that I also have a subscription for my office, so I'm listening to it all day at work too


----------



## Nick (Dec 5, 2012)

I enjoy it also. Never had it before and my wife got a new Ford Edge with six months of Sirius. Love it. Even with pandora / slacker / etc. it's still better. Ended up extending six more months, was $54 for six months including internet radio, so I can use it on my Sonos system and from my phone.


----------



## HD333 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nick said:


> I enjoy it also. Never had it before and my wife got a new Ford Edge with six months of Sirius. Love it. Even with pandora / slacker / etc. it's still better. Ended up extending six more months, was $54 for six months including internet radio, so I can use it on my Sonos system and from my phone.


XM came free with our Tahoe. Great on road trips. Not sure when if ever it will expire but we will probably reup once it does.


----------



## dmc (Dec 5, 2012)

kickstand said:


> Really?  I bet you're somehow communicating with someone in my company then...I was going to make a comment about going into their database and dropping 2 of the 3 records for o3jeff, but then I saw this...



Email campaigns can be problematic..
I was there one day when just about all their emails got snagged in a spam filter... people were not happy..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 6, 2012)

I've had it for 7 or 8 years and I wouldn't want to get rid of it.  I haven't listened to terrestrial radio since I got it and don't miss it at all. Whatever type of music I want with no commercials on the music channels.  Also on road trips you don't have to constantly scan for radio stations.

Fla fla flo hi.


----------



## dmc (Dec 6, 2012)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Fla fla flo hi.




Muh Muh Monkey...


----------



## kickstand (Dec 6, 2012)

dmc said:


> Email campaigns can be problematic..
> I was there one day when just about all their emails got snagged in a spam filter... people were not happy..



Not sure if we do their email campaigns or not.  We may just do snail mail.  I'd have to ask the primary DBA.  He'd probably know.  Which tool are you using for their campaigns?


----------



## dmc (Dec 6, 2012)

kickstand said:


> Not sure if we do their email campaigns or not.  We may just do snail mail.  I'd have to ask the primary DBA.  He'd probably know.  Which tool are you using for their campaigns?



I probably shouldn't really say here..


----------



## kickstand (Dec 6, 2012)

dmc said:


> I probably shouldn't really say here..



Understandable.  I've been trying to not use specific names as much as possible.  Pretty sure I know what it is, though.

I just heard from the DBA and he said there is a very large table named that would make you believe it's for email campaigns.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2012)

Enjoying the freebie on my new car. On the fence on keeping it however.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 6, 2012)

I was hugely skeptical at first, thought it was a retarded waste of money. 5 cars later, I can't stand terrestrial radio. Especially morning radio shows. If I want inane chatter, I'll listen to Bloomberg...


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 6, 2012)

I can't stand terrestrial radio.  The sound quality sucks (though HD radio isn't that bad) but the endless chatter and voiceovers is beyond annoying.  I switch between Sat and Pandora.  The commercials on Pandora don't bother me much, and are always short.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

I like the Woodstock radio station.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 6, 2012)

Isn't it funny how annoying regular radio becomes after listening to commercial free offerings? 

We have a Pandora One subscription. $4 and change a month. When we're at home, the music is streaming. We also use it a lot going back and forth to VT. We pull enough of a signal to be able to use it for about 98.9% of the drive.


----------



## dmc (Dec 6, 2012)

kickstand said:


> Understandable.  I've been trying to not use specific names as much as possible.  Pretty sure I know what it is, though.
> 
> I just heard from the DBA and he said there is a very large table named that would make you believe it's for email campaigns.



SiriusXM DBA?


----------



## dmc (Dec 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I like the Woodstock radio station.



My buddy Justin is a DJ there..  He busts my chops all the time for being a Sat listener..
But i do listen to WDST more than most on air stations...  Mostly over the internet...


----------



## legalskier (Dec 6, 2012)

Glenn said:


> We have a Pandora One subscription. $4 and change a month. When we're at home, the music is streaming. We also use it a lot going back and forth to VT. We pull enough of a signal to be able to use it for about 98.9% of the drive.



We were at a restaurant that was playing some good music- the waiter said it was "Pandora Talking Heads," if I recall correctly. I'd never heard of it but I guess he was referring to Pandora One.
How do you play it in your car- stream it through your smart phone?



dmc said:


> My buddy Justin is a DJ there.. He busts my chops all the time for being a Sat listener..
> But i do listen to WDST more than most on air stations... Mostly over the internet...



My wife streams DST on her internet radio in the kitchen all the time. Her only complaint is that they repeat the same 5 commercials ad naseum.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 6, 2012)

Commercials on terrestrial radio suck. To make matters worse, if you change the station when a commercial comes on, to find music you often find the other stations playing commercials as well. My car is equipped but I bought it used so I didn't get the free trial to tempt me. I may sign up after the holiday gift sticker shock abates.


----------



## marcski (Dec 6, 2012)

I listen to 2 different NPR stations in NYC. WFUV, which IMHO is the best radio station in NYC...one of the best I've heard anywhere.

But, in my new car...I was able to get them down to $26 and some change for 6 months.  I'll do it again for that same deal, which is up in a month or so.  Grateful Dead, Jam On, and the Bluegrass channel are the ones I listen to the most on Satellite.


----------



## kickstand (Dec 6, 2012)

dmc said:


> SiriusXM DBA?



He works for my company, but yes, he is the primary on the SiriusXM account.


----------



## dmc (Dec 6, 2012)

marcski said:


> I listen to 2 different NPR stations in NYC. WFUV, which IMHO is the best radio station in NYC...one of the best I've heard anywhere.



I was a WFUV contributor when I lived down there.   It is a great station!!   Also WBGO..


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

When I lived in Westchester County I like 1071fm the Peak. Good rock station.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> When I lived in Westchester County I like 1071fm the Peak. Good rock station.



Between the Peak and NPR I have no desire to get into satellite. My wife, God love her, is a different story.

Btw, you can still stream the Peak, Scotty.


----------



## marcski (Dec 6, 2012)

dmc said:


> I was a WFUV contributor when I lived down there.   It is a great station!!   Also WBGO..



Yeah, I've been a member for years.  I also think that WBGO is the best Jazz station.  The other NPR station I listen to is WNYC.  (Brian Lehrer and Len Lopate are fantastic).   I like the River, 93.9 out of Northampton too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Between the Peak and NPR I have no desire to get into satellite. My wife, God love her, is a different story.
> 
> Btw, you can still stream the Peak, Scotty.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
I always forget about that, thanks and I like to put it when I play Legend of Zelda this weekend.


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2012)

marcski said:


> Yeah, I've been a member for years.  I also think that WBGO is the best Jazz station.  The other NPR station I listen to is WNYC.  (Brian Lehrer and Len Lopate are fantastic).   I like the River, 93.9 out of Northampton too.



yup... After WNEW and WPLJ and WAPP crap the bed...
Those were pretty much my stations in NYC...


----------



## Glenn (Dec 7, 2012)

legalskier said:


> We were at a restaurant that was playing some good music- the waiter said it was "Pandora Talking Heads," if I recall correctly. I'd never heard of it but I guess he was referring to Pandora One.
> How do you play it in your car- stream it through your smart phone?
> 
> 
> ...



Yep! We stream it through out phones. Even the free Pandora isn't bad with ads if you're listening for a few hours. With us, we use it a lot at home. So not having the commercials and "are you still listening?" nag screens was a plus.


----------



## Edd (Dec 8, 2012)

I got the Sirius lifetime subscription way back when they were offering it so I haven't paid a bill in a long time.  Mostly I listen to Stern and NPR.

My GF and I split a Pandora One subscription and I do Rhapsody also.  Music on a 3G signal sounds surprisingly good.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm surprised public radio hasn't gotten more involved with satellite. It would be something worth giving them money for (i.e. radio without fund drives). I think Sirius had one channel when I got my free subscription with the new car. 

Now I podcast everything from my smart phone and use the aux in plug. For music, two SD cards in my car and I'll keep newer stuff on my phone. I get the idea of satellite radio but it is just too expensive and the channels don't have enough sub-genre depth for what they are charging.

If unlimited data plans weren't ridiculously expensive, I could see doing internet radio via phone. I think that is the future once data plans come down in price.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 8, 2012)

dmc said:


> yup... After *WNEW *and WPLJ and WAPP crap the bed...
> Those were pretty much my stations in NYC...



Remember Alison Steele, "the Night Owl"?  What a voice, she was my go to dj at night.









riverc0il said:


> Now I podcast everything from my smart phone and use the aux in plug. For music, two SD cards in my car and I'll keep newer stuff on my phone.



Interesting options there. I just have to learn how to upload podcasts onto my cell.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2012)

I had Sirius for a few years, but I didn't really find it worth it 90% of the time I'm in the car, which is a ~20 minute drive to and from work.  It's nice on longer trips, but that wasn't enough for me to keep it.

I also get emails all the time, presumably trying to entice me back with deals, but I just delete them.  I would get it again if it was free, but otherwise I'm not interested.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 8, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Interesting options there. I just have to learn how to upload podcasts onto my cell.


I use the Podcast Addict app. It automatically downloads my podcasts as soon as they are released and as long as I am on WiFi. I never have to remember to download episodes and if I podcast binge one weekend, I can go back to something I missed. The biggest plus is I never have to transfer files or edit tags or even do anything besides listening. This tech is truly a podcasting game changer.


----------



## 2sons (Dec 8, 2012)

Satellite is nice to have late night when your driving north in the pockets where there's no local station coming in. I don't care for the music stations much I mostly listen to Stern. I also stream FUV when there's cell reception. Sure miss Claudia in the mornings... Allison Steele- I had a mad crush on her growing up.


----------



## Edd (Dec 8, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I use the Podcast Addict app. It automatically downloads my podcasts as soon as they are released and as long as I am on WiFi. I never have to remember to download episodes and if I podcast binge one weekend, I can go back to something I missed. The biggest plus is I never have to transfer files or edit tags or even do anything besides listening. This tech is truly a podcasting game changer.



I started listening to podcasts just this year.  I use an app called Downcast that does the same thing. Apple came out with a podcast app with iOS 6 but Downcast blows it away.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 10, 2012)

Edd said:


> I started listening to podcasts just this year.  I use an app called Downcast that does the same thing. Apple came out with a podcast app with iOS 6 but Downcast blows it away.




I should try Downcast. I'm using the Podcast app by Apple. It's OK...but a little quirky.


----------



## Edd (Dec 10, 2012)

Glenn said:


> I should try Downcast. I'm using the Podcast app by Apple. It's OK...but a little quirky.



Yeah that's one way of putting it. I liked it at first because I was enamored with the podcasts but I slowly realized the usability was subpar. Not Apple-like.  I think the new App Store has the same problem to a lesser degree.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 25, 2013)

Bumping an old thread for some advice. I miss Satellite. When I got my Subie last year, I forgot to had them add it and didn't think about it for a while. Now, a year later, I miss having it more than ever. As ski season draws closer and I spend 4 + hours in the car on a weekend, I am badly in  need of getting it installed.  

If your car didn't come with it pre-installed, which route did you go? I have contemplated the Lynx. Installed it is close to $200.  After that, it gets more pricey.  To get the whole thing done by the dealership is stupid money.


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 25, 2013)

I had Best Buy install units for both my car and my wife's. Installation is like $79, and when we've had any problems, they've fixed it for free (labor).


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 25, 2013)

I gave up my satellite in March for Spotify.  However, I just got an offer from them for $4 a month for 6 months and was considering going with both for this ski season.


----------



## Edd (Sep 25, 2013)

Maybe 3.5 years ago I bought an aftermarket Kenwood deck for my Subaru Forester.  That plus the install ran me at least $400 from a small local dealer.   It does everything and has been reliable but I'm unhappy with the usability.  The menus are arranged in a bewildering fashion.  The interface is firmly counter-intuative.  I should have done better research.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 25, 2013)

Sounds awful

I'm so sorry Edd

((Vibes))


----------



## Edd (Sep 25, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Sounds awful
> 
> I'm so sorry Edd
> 
> ((Vibes))



I didn't even mention the cost of therapy to help me cope with the disappointment.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 26, 2013)

I just use a cd player in my car.

, Fyi store sells used CDs that is what I do. I usually end with buying 6 CDs for less then $30 and the store were I live has huge used section I can get lost for hours in the store.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 26, 2013)

Edd said:


> I didn't even mention the cost of therapy to help me cope with the disappointment.



A service that I am sure your local audio place can't provide :smile:

Beer is cheaper anyway.


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 26, 2013)

Humm, I've got a satellite capable receiver in my car, wonder why I never got a trial subscription? Our QC at work has a Honda, it came with three months free, or whatever. When it ran out, they kept calling him to subscribe. He would just tell them it was too much money. They kept lowering the price. He finally got it for some ridiculously low price. When that subscription ran out, they told him it was a one time deal. Turns out the same ploy worked again. These people have already invested their money in hardware. It cost them nothing to allow you to decode their signal. Seems they're happy to get any money out of you at all. Maybe I should make them an offer. I've rented cars with it. I remember listening to the same channel all the way through the Adirondack Park, a place where there is little or no FM reception, pretty cool. It would be great for ski trips.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 26, 2013)

Got the free three month with my new car and let it expire. The offers kept coming until they came down to 6 mos for $25, I bit and will just have to go through the cancel/renew dance in January. I like it mainly for Howard Stern in the mornings. I find the music offerings aren't all that great and the quality is pretty crappy especially when you compare it to HD radio.


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 26, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I find the music offerings aren't all that great and the quality is pretty crappy especially when you compare it to HD radio.



This depends greatly what you want to listen to and where you live and drive.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 26, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> This depends greatly what you want to listen to and where you live and drive.



This. For me, HD radio is extremely limited and most stations cut out on my drive on Rt. 2 to VT or north to the Loaf, Saddleback, etc.


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 26, 2013)

Between free podcasts and free streaming radio, what is out there that justifies paying money for satellite radio?  Serious question...what am I missing?


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 26, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Between free podcasts and free streaming radio, what is out there that justifies paying money for satellite radio? Serious question...what am I missing?



First off, my car doesn't have an AUX input to plug my phone in.

Second, and more importantly, the amount I would pay for an increased data plan to stream radio in my car far outweighs the monthly charge for satellite radio.


----------



## Edd (Sep 26, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Between free podcasts and free streaming radio, what is out there that justifies paying money for satellite radio?  Serious question...what am I missing?



Not much in my estimation. The only reason I still have it is this lifetime thing I jumped on a bunch of years ago so I don't pay for it. Podcasts and Rhapsody subscription downloads would suit me fine if Sirius closed its doors tomorrow. 

Sirius is a fine service and I do have a soft spot for Stern. It is great for drives to the mountain.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 26, 2013)

I dunno. Maybe I am crazy.  Since cell coverage isn't awesome AND I would chew through my data listening to Pandora/ Spotify, I figured this made a ton more sense.

I never really got into the pod cast thing. There is one called "Stuck in the 80's" I should revisit but, really, most of the time I am looking for a variety of music to listen to.


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks, that all makes sense.  I never approach my data plan limit by streaming and I've found a lot of music podcasts I like to pre-load.  And I don't miss Stern (didn't actually realize he was still around).  So it doesn't sound like I need it, but at least I get it now.


----------



## Edd (Sep 26, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I dunno. Maybe I am crazy.  Since cell coverage isn't awesome AND I would chew through my data listening to Pandora/ Spotify, I figured this made a ton more sense.
> 
> I never really got into the pod cast thing. There is one called "Stuck in the 80's" I should revisit but, really, most of the time I am looking for a variety of music to listen to.



You're not crazy. To make the phone suit your needs reliably you'd need to be a habitual downloader. Even with unlimited data you'll get screwed on the coverage end while driving to mountains.


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 26, 2013)

Downloading podcasts is easier than you might think.  I have about a dozen feeds set to automatically download at 3am when my phone is guaranteed not to be doing other things, is on WiFi, and is charging.  I have it set to keep the 3 most current podcasts for each feed (though that can be changed).  So without even thinking ahead, I usually have 10-30 hours worth of new stuff available to listen to on any given drive.  I almost never turn the radio on anymore.  

Bluetooth in my car makes it even easier, but we still rock the old tape converter in my wife's car (in some ways I like that better).


----------



## drjeff (Sep 26, 2013)

If you enjoy more than just listening to tunes while driving, say listening to an NFL game or an MLB game or a NASCAR race or even most forms of talk radio, you can't beat satellite radio, especially in some of the places that our drives to ski areas take us! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 26, 2013)

There's such a thing as listening to a NASCAR race!?!?  That sounds worse than listening to a magic show.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 26, 2013)

Or baseball....or golf.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 26, 2013)

drjeff said:


> If you enjoy more than just listening to tunes while driving, say listening to an NFL game or an MLB game or a NASCAR race or even most forms of talk radio, you can't beat satellite radio, especially in some of the places that our drives to ski areas take us!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



wait a minute

People actually listen to Nascar on the radio?

I can get going to a race and getting your mullet and drink on.  I could probably tailgate a Dungeons and Dragons convention and have a good time.

But, it's insanely boring watching cars make left turns on a TV.  I can't even imagine how much more boring it is to listen to someone talk about cars making left turns on the radio.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 26, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> I could probably tailgate a Dungeons and Dragons convention and have a good time.



You, sir, are a visionary. Why hasn't anyone done this yet?!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 27, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> wait a minute
> 
> People actually listen to Nascar on the radio?
> 
> ...



Yup, there are some that listen to NASCAR on the radio, myself included  Then again I've also attended almost 50 NASCAR races in person and have had season tickets for the NH NASCAR races since 2001    I've never claimed to be normal! :lol:  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Yup, there are some that listen to NASCAR on the radio, myself included  Then again I've also attended almost 50 NASCAR races in person and have had season tickets for the NH NASCAR races since 2001    I've never claimed to be normal! :lol:
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app



I bet be at race is more fun then watching on tv.


----------



## dmc (Sep 27, 2013)

Love SiriusXM..  And not just because I work with them...

Howard Stern Channels...  Real Jazz station... Jam On... Grateful Dead channel.. Coffee house...   CNN...  Public Radio...  Traffic...  MLB..  NFL...  Rawdog comedy.. Underground Garage...

And I have it on my iPhone too..  

I'm a big fan..   And also - watch for SiriusXM to start rolling out Telematics for cars soon..  Like OnStar..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I bet be at race is more fun then watching on tv.



Scotty - I can honestly say that in their own right, for a race fan, they're both great. The sights, the sounds, the smells of race fuel and tire rubber, the sense of speed and tailgating with thousands of race fans is awesome. Over the years I've brought many non race fans to races with me and almost all of them want to go back, even though they still may not be race fans.

I will also say that as a race fan, my couch infront of my TV with the surround sound cranking actually gets me information about all the drivers and in essence gets me a more complete viewing of the race.  

It's the same for me with my beloved New England Patriots. I LOVE being in my seats at Gillette Stadium watching them live after tailgating with my friends, but that same seat on my couch in front of my plasma where I enjoy a greater amount of information in real time than I get while i'm at a game.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 10, 2016)

what you paying for SiriusXM? my 1 year free is up. $30 / 6 months is the initial offer. i hear you can get streaming added for same $$ if you wait.


----------



## yeggous (Aug 11, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> what you paying for SiriusXM? my 1 year free is up. $30 / 6 months is the initial offer. i hear you can get streaming added for same $$ if you wait.
> View attachment 20531



I've always renewed at $25 for 6. I don't care about streaming. I would be interested to hear if others have promos that include their travel link data service for your infotainment / Nav system.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

